# Yellow ball caps at sea - The Lookout Newspaper



## dimsum (21 Mar 2019)

Question:  What's the significance of the yellow ball cap on the OOW in the picture?

https://www.facebook.com/LookoutNewspaperNavyNews/photos/a.366391792344/10157448954952345/?type=3&theater


----------



## SeaKingTacco (21 Mar 2019)

First time inhave ever seen that.

Bull sub?

Navigating Officer?

Totally guessing...


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Mar 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Question:  What's the significance of the yellow ball cap on the OOW in the picture?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/LookoutNewspaperNavyNews/photos/a.366391792344/10157448954952345/?type=3&theater



Yellow Stain Blues  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lRoVFdbBNc


----------



## FSTO (21 Mar 2019)

I think it’s to ID the OOW. Hope they aren’t sharing it!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (21 Mar 2019)

In the blow up of the picture, you can see the word HMCS CA on the cap. That would be the CALGARY, and I suspect they just decided to acquire ball caps in the ship's colours. 

We have worn clean and appropriate unofficial gear at sea for decades (if not centuries :nod, from the "whites" when we wore greens, to ball caps well before they were "approved' to wearing Barbarian rugby gear in the O-boats, etc., etc.


----------

